# ground lift para caja directa con phantom power



## luditobv (Feb 25, 2008)

que tal amigos tengo un circuito de caja directa pero no tiene el ground lift.. ya que tiene phanton power (se alimenta desde la consola por el cable de audio) y si se lo hago no le llegaria la tenison.. queria saber si se les ocurre alguna manera d hacerlo les adjunto el esquema tiene la forma de elegir si se alimenta con bateria o phantom con bateria no habria problema pero con el phantom es la cosa el ground lift es sacarle lamasa al cable de salida balanceado pero esto le sacaria la alimentacion del phantom la masa no? como se resolveria.. yo pense y no se me ocurrio nada d nada


----------



## Daniel Cesari (Mar 14, 2008)

como estas utilizando la alimentacion Phamtom no vas a poder hacerle ground lift porque la referencia es precisamente la tierra... a menos de que siempre la uses con baterias y no con la alimentacion phantom... en ese caso si podrias eliminar el pin 1 del XLR ... 

de todas maneras encontre algo por alli que no he probado. alli te lo dejo a ver que opinas


----------

